# G4 ne démarre plus (écran noir) après série de Kernel Panic



## ccciolll (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

J'avais d'abord cru à un problème système car je ne connaissais pas les Kernel Panic.
Vous verrez mes aventures par ici
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/system-failure-corrupt-skip-list-codes-kernel-284885.html
Et voilà où j'en suis après 4 jours mouvementés.

Résumé de la mort (?) foudroyante de mon G4

Nuit du mardi au mercredi. Ma compagne qui est sur l'ordi est bloquée. Ele m'apprend le matin qu'il a gelé, puis refusé de redémarrer (écran noir , déjà).
Je teste le mercredi matin avant d'aller travailler. Il redémarre, puis se gèle au moment du choix du compte utilisateur. Après d'autres essais, il finit par me cracher un Kernel, ça me fait au moins (que je croyais naïvement) une bouée à laquelle me raccrocher.
Les message d'alors est (mon baptème de kernel) : 

```
System Failure: cpu=0; code=00000007 (Corrupt Skip Lists)
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
Exception state (sv=0x4D8D9500)
PC=0x000A3C74; MSR=0x00001000 ; DAR=0x00331000; DSISR=0x42000000 ; LR=0x0009D038 ; R1=0x21E68BC50 ; XCP=0x00000098 (System Failure)
Backtrace:
blablabla
Backtrace terminated - frame not mapped or invalid : 0xBFFFEB70

Proceeding back via exception chain
blabla
blabla

Kernel Version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
Memory access exception (1,0,0)
Ethernet MAC address: 00:00:00:00:00:00
ip address: 0.0.0.0

Waiting for remote debugger connection.
```

Je profite de l'accès internet au travail pour commencer à chercher et ce que je trouve commence à m'inquièter : les Kernel Panic sont apparemment tout sauf une info fiable pour déterminer la cause d'un bug.

Je teste tout de même quelques petits trucs le soir en rentrant.
Je démarre sur mon 2e DD et ça marche sans problème.
Je passe Utilitaires de disques sur le 1er DD : pas de problème.
Je passe Rember pour tester la RAM (il n'indique pas de problème, non plus)
Je redémarre sur le 1er DD ça remarche.

Plus tard dans la soirée, les KP (kernel panic) reprennent mais avec un mesage plus court : 
	
	



```
System failure: cpu-0; code-00000001 (Corrupt stack)
```

Et peu de temps après, même en bootant sur le 2e DD, il gèle aussi.
Ça discrimine définitivement ll'os du premier DD donc un problème logiciel. On est bien sur du HARD.

Je lui fait donc un dépoussièrage soigneux (je récupère des agglomérats de poussières sur la carte accélératrice !).

Et ça repart comme en quarante. 2 jours sans problème.

Vendredi soir, ça recommence, l'ordi gèle.
Il va de moins en moins loin dans son démarrage.

J'obtiens tout de même 2 messages "façon Kernel" :


```
DEFAULT CATCH! code=300 at (ensuite c'est des codes et des caractères bizarres)
Apple PowerMac3,3.4.2.8f1 BootROM built on (puis date, heure, copyrright !?)
Welcome to Open Firmware the sytem date is:
DEFAULT CATCH! (et encore des codes)
Ok
0 > _
```

et 
	
	



```
Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): (et encore des codes)
```
 répété sur tout l'écran.

j'ai depuis tout essayé, débrancher ci ou ça, des PCI, de la RAM, des nappes DD ou DVD, je sais pas quoi faire de plus. j'ai démonté tout ce qui pouvait se viser, soufflé ici et là

*SYMPTÔMES*

L'écran est noir (l'écran marche, j'ai testé avec le G3 duquel je vous parle).

Les derniers signes de vie sont le BLONG de démarrage. Et il réagit au zappage de PRAM (pomme alt P R) mais seulement par un BLONG.
Soit il a un problème grave l'empèchant de démarrer. Soit la carte graphique est grillée et il démarre mais je m'en aperçois pas (sans écran, forcément) mais je crois pas car il ne semble pas très actif côté DD quand il reste avec son écran noir.

Il ne démarre pas sur CD ou DVD en maintenant la touche C appuyée. le démarrage avec la touche X ne donne rien non plus.

Et enfin, le bouton triangle (redémarage de force) ne réagit plus. Pour l'éteindre je dois rester appuyé sur le bouton de démarrage.

C'est un power mac G4 avec carte accélératrice 1.2 G.

Si qqun a une idée de ce qu'on peut encore faire, ou s'il y a un bricoleur près de lille qui peut y jeter un il. Je vais pour ma part aller chercher un G5 d'occasion dans la semaine, probablement. Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse encore sauver ce G4. En tout cas j'ai essayé tout ce que je sais.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

Le problème hardware semble effectivement très probable.

As-tu par ailleurs remarqué une élévation de la température ?

Sinon, je t'invite à commencer par démonter ton G4 afin d'en nettoyer l'intérieur (il faut chercher à supprimer la saleté collée sur la surface des circuits et les traces d'oxydation sur les contacts des connecteurs). Compte tenu des symptômes, commence par la RAM.


----------



## Invité (14 Novembre 2009)

T'as essayé de le démarrer en "open firmware" pour faire un reset ?

" *Il est possible dinteragir directement avec le firmware de votre Mac*. Il suffit dentrer dans Open Firmware, avec la combinaison de touches _Commande - Option - O - F_.
reset-nvram
set-defaults
reset-all"

Tention, clavier ricain


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Novembre 2009)

D'azprès les kernel ce serais une exception dans le cache du CPU, le cache serais mère donc carte accélératrice foutus. Mias démonte t'a carte accelératrice, nettoie les connectuers et remonte puis test fais pareil pour la rma et fait un reset PMU (bouton sur la CM) c'est un G4 Sawtooth ou Digital Audio ? A+


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> D'azprès les kernel ce serais une exception dans le cache du CPU, le cache serais mère donc carte accélératrice foutus. Mias démonte t'a carte accelératrice, nettoie les connectuers et remonte puis test fais pareil pour la rma et fait un reset PMU (bouton sur la CM) c'est un G4 Sawtooth ou Digital Audio ? A+



mon grand, t'as ressoudé le connecteur clavier de la palourde comme un bourrin, ton clavier tape nimportenawak ....


----------



## ccciolll (14 Novembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> mon grand, t'as ressoudé le connecteur clavier de la palourde comme un bourrin, ton clavier tape nimportenawak ....



Si si, j'ai compris au moins un tiers de ce qu'il a écrit.

Je pense que -oldmac- touche sa bille dans le domaine puisqu'il peut me dire "d'après les Kernel" (Bon, OK, il dit "d'azprès" mais ça m'arrive aussi.) "ton problème est &#8230;"

Ce dont peu sont capables. Et ça ça vaut de l'or. (j'aurais peut-être pu agir autrement dès le départ avec des infos aussi pointues).

Merci pour vos pistes. Je pense que je me pencherai plus sur le G4 avant une bonne semaine (install du G5 d'occaze que je viens d'acquérir et rattrapage du temps perdu) mais si il repart, je serai bien content ; ça me fera au choix, une bécane pour quand le G5 fera des KP (mais il n'en fera pas, hein cher G5 adorable ?) ou un deuxième poste informatique capable d'aller sur le net dans la maison, ou encore le cadeau de Noël de mon beau-frère (ça fait bizarre de dire beau-frère pour un ado de 14 ans).

NB : on dit plutôt porte nin oik car c'est le verlan de n'importe quoi.


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Novembre 2009)

D'après les kernel ce serais une exception dans le cache du CPU, le cache serais mort donc la carte accélératrice foutus. Mais démonte t'a carte accelératrice, nettoie les connecteurs et remonte la, puis test fais pareil pour la ram et fait un reset PMU (bouton sur la CM) c'est un G4 Sawtooth ou Digital Audio ? 

Voila, c'est mieux ? 



> mon grand, t'as ressoudé le connecteur clavier de la palourde comme un bourrin, ton clavier tape nimportenawak ....


Non t'en fait juste quelque réglage :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (15 Novembre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> D'après les kernel ce *serais* une exception dans le cache du CPU, le cache *serais* mort donc la carte accélératrice *foutus*. Mais démonte *t'a* carte* accelératrice*, nettoie les connecteurs et remonte la, puis test fais pareil pour la ram et* fait* un reset PMU (bouton sur la CM) c'est un G4 Sawtooth ou Digital Audio ?
> 
> Voila, c'est mieux ?



nan, pas vraiment





ccciolll a dit:


> Je pense que -oldmac- touche sa bille dans le domaine ...



t'inquiète, c'est pas méchant


----------



## ccciolll (15 Novembre 2009)

Question à -oldmac- : quels éléments sont significatifs dans le rapoort kernel pour en déduire ce problème de cache CPU ?

Le reset PMU, par contre, je ne connais pas la manip (mais je peux chercher après le moment venu). je peux traduire CM par carte mère.

Quant au G4, je ne sais pas si c'est un XX ou un YY. C'est un PMG4 basique, dans les bleus et gris. Sur son postérieur, il est écrit, entre autres : 400 Mhz/1 M CACHE/DVD-V et 64MB SDRAM/HD 20G/56K MDM

voilà.


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Novembre 2009)

Pour le pross, je pense c'est ça car il dit exception stack, CPU0, ce qui veut dire qu'il y a une exception d'instruction (pile) dans le processeur. Après ce peut être autre chose.

Pour le reset PMU, tape reset PMU powermac g4 sur google, et vas sur le support d'Apple
Sinon t'a juste a appuyer 2 secondes sur le bouton de la carte mère puis le relâcher et démarrer le Mac

Fait aussi un reset PRAM

Démonte et regarde si le ventilo du pross tourne correctement, enlèves les ram une à une pour les tester, essaye également de retirer toute les carte PCI sauf la cg.

Pour cm = carte mère

Ce qui me fait paenser à un problème Hardware c'est que c'est l'open firewire qui te previent d'un problème ! ... Welcome to Open Firmwire ...

PS : J'espère pas que tu à acheté le G5, car les G5 c'est le pire de tout les Mac que ce soit le iMac ou le Powermac, je connais plusieurs personne qui ont eu des G5 tous différant tous mort en 3 à 4 ans ... La loi des séries. Si c'est un Powermac G5 Dual avec watercooling revent le immédiatement 

EDIT : Pour le pross ça se confirmé après quelques recherches  http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-11215456-g4-plante-et-ouvre-plus

A+


----------



## ccciolll (15 Novembre 2009)

Ben si, je l'ai acheté le G5 et assez cher en plus.
C'est un PMG5 1,8 Ghz en mono-proc. Le vendeur me l'a fait à 400 euros avec un apple cinema display 23 pouces.
Ce sont des sommes que je n'ai pas l'habitude de sortir mais je me suis dit "comme ça je suis tranquille un moment avec la course à la puissance que nous impose internet".
En même temps, els G4 que je voyais étaient presque au même prix et ne dépassaient pas les 900 Mhz.
Bon alors croisons les doigts pour mon G5. Les deux du boulot, qui tournent 5 jours par semaine de 5 h à 20h depuis des années n'ont jamais eu de problème hard à ma connaissance.


----------



## ccciolll (18 Novembre 2009)

Le diagnostic du proc en rad semble confirmé.

J'ai pu me faire prêter un CD AHT pour PowerMac G4 ET un proc de G4.

J'ai fait le test étendu en double, dans les 2 configs.

Avec le proc de remplacement il passe tous les tests, avec la carte accélératrice il a à chaque fois bloqué à l'étape carte-mère avec le message d'erreur suivant : 

```
scc_/3/7
```
Soit ça veut dire que la carte est en rade (mais cela dit il a tout de même démarré le CD AHT, donc la carte est pas TOTALEMENT morte) soit peut-être que AHT ne reconnaît pas cette carte.
J'ai remarqué que la carte chauffait vraiment beaucoup pour le peu de temps qu'elle avait tourné, alors que le proc 450 était tiède après 2 fois 20 minutes de test étendu.
Il faut dire aussi que j'ai décollé le dissipateur du proc de la carte accél, la pâte thermique semblait un peu sèche, et je l'ai remis comme ça snas mettre de pâte neuve.

Bon, j'ai pu sauver mon G4 mais il passe de 1.2 Ghz à 450 Mhz, ça va lui foutre un coup de vieux.

C'est déjà ça. Si j'arrive à remettre cette carte sur pied je serai tout de même pas mécontent.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------

Une petite recherche avec le code d'erreur m'a mené sur une autre discussion de macgé.
Il semblerait que ce code soit là pour dire que le proc n'est pas celui d'origine. Ce qui ne m'informe guère et empèche AHT d'aller plus loin Un peu idiot de la part de l'AHT.

Bon, donc le problème de carte morte n'est pas forcément la solution. Par contre, ça parle pas mal de proc qui chauffe trop dans cette discussion. Je vais donc peut-être creuser la piste de la pâte thermique. Mon collègue de l'informatique au bureau n'en a pas, malheureusement. J'espère en trouver près de chez moi, je vais pas mettre 10 euros de frais de port tout de même.

Voici un photo du proc de la carte accélératrice. Bon, c'est pas top net car j'ai fait la photo de nuit, donc avec une luminosité minable.


----------



## ccciolll (19 Novembre 2009)

Au fait, quand j'ai fait mes tests d'AHT.

Au début, j'avais encore un écran noir après le blong, j'ai donc testé en enlevant tous les composants (juste laissé une barrette de ram, le lecteur CD et la CG), en appuyant sur l'interrupteur de la CM. Ça ne donnait rien. Et je me suis dit, je vais essayer de mettre la CG sur un autre emplacement PCI. Une fois la CG enlevée, j'ai vu qu'elle ne pouvait aller qu'au seul emplacement où elle était déjà (c'est pas du PCI :rose donc je l'y ai remise, et là le démarrage a marché (enfin je veux dire, l'écran n'est pas resté noir).

Donc outre les autres problèmes possibles, il y avait aussi ma CG qui était mal enclenchée ou un truc du genre.

De fait, je me demande si qqun aurait une astuce pour tester le démarrage d'un PMG4 (ou autre mac) sans la CG. Genre un CD sur lequel on démarrerait et qui jouerait un son si il arrive à démarrer, ou qqchose comme ça (sans image, il ne nous reste que le son pour avoir un signe de vie).

Car je ne suis pas le premier et ne serait pas le dernier qui pourrait avoir un problème de CG (ou de câble vidéo, ou d'écran HS) et qui de fait ne peut plus diagnostiquer si le mac démarre ou pas.

Dans l'idéal, AHT devrait jouer une petite musique quand il est monté&#8230;

Dictionnaire à l'usage des nouveaux venus dans les problèmes hardward
CG = carte graphique
CM = carte mère
Proc = processeur
DD = disque dur
Blong = le bruit de démarrage du mac


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Novembre 2009)

Salut, il n'existe pas d'AHT ni rien d'autre qui permettent de tester le Mac sans, CG. La cg est en AGP 2X sur les PM second gen. Le AHT ne test pas le pross en lui même et pour ma ta carte accélératrice est naze. Tu as bien nettoyer les connecteurs de la carte accélératrice ? A+


----------



## ccciolll (20 Novembre 2009)

Bien nettoyé, je ne sais pas trop. j'ai juste un peu soufflé dessus et passé un coup de chiffon en douceur pour ne pas abîmer les tout petits ergots.

Le test le plus probant sera de le faire tourner avec carte accélératrice et avec le proc de rechange et voir à terme si les KP sont plus fréquentes dans un cas que dans l'autre.

Mais cela se fera tout doucement car ayant investit dans un G5, il ca devenir mon poste principal, et que je n'ai pas encore de place (ni clavier/souris USB) pour installer le G4.


----------

